# Walter Marshall on Singing



## py3ak (Jan 17, 2007)

This quote is from _The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification_ (Direction XIII for those who care) and seems to indicate that not all ministers thrown out of their livings in 1662 were conscientious upholders of exclusive psalmody.

This is not to start an argument, merely to point out an interesting fact.



> Another means appointed of God, is singing of psalms, that is, songs of any sacred subject composed to a tune, hymns or songs of praise and spiritual songs of any sublime spiritual manner, as Psalm 45 and the Song of Solomon. God has commanded it in the New Testament (Col. 3:16; Eph. 5: 19 ), though now in these days many question whether it is an ordinance or not. And there were many commands for it under the Old Testament (Ps. 149:1-3; 96:1; 100).
> 
> Moses and the children of Israel sang before David's time (Exod. 15). David composed psalms by the Spirit, to be sung publicly (2 Sam. 23:1, 2), yea, privately too (Ps. 40:3; 2 Chron. 29:30; Ps. 105:2). Other songs also were made upon several occasions and used, whether they were parts of the Scripture or not, as Solomon made a thousand and five (1 Kings 4:32 ). And they made songs upon occasion, which teaches that it is lawful for us to do so, if they be according to the Word (Isa. 38:9-14).
> 
> ...



This can be found online.


----------



## JohnV (Jan 17, 2007)

Recent discussions have helped me to realize that there are many things about music that I could do some more careful thinking on. This quote from Walter Marshall reflects some of the things that have come up. Thanks for posting this for us to ruminate upon. And thanks for the link. There are a few things here that will broaden my reflection on song, singing, and its relationship to worship.


----------

